# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مباحث و مقالات فراگیر مهندسی نرم افزار >  ضعیف شدن چشم ها در اثر برنامه نویسی

## khorshid12

*اول عذر خواهی میکنم چون محل مناسب برای سوالم پیدا نشد-*
سلام 
میخواستم بپرسم شما که کارتون برنامه نویسی هست
آیا چشم هاتون ضعیف نشده
در اثر زیاد نگاه کردن به کامیوتر
من چند ماهی روز 6 تا 7 ساعت با کامپی.تر کار میکردم
چشم هام 25 صدم ضعیف شدن
شما چطور و چه کارهایی برای حفظ سلامتی چشماهاتون میکنین

----------


## afsharm

۱- بعد از هر یکی دو ساعت خیره شدن به صفحه نمایش یکی دو دقیقه به یک فضای دور نگاه کنید.
۲- مواد حاوی ویتامین A را فراموش نکنید. مثل هویج

----------


## mojtaba00

قانون 20/20/20 می تونه خیلی به استراحت چشم کمک کنه. این قانون می گه بعد از 20 دقیقه نگاه کردن به صفحه مانیتور ، 20 ثانیه به نقطه ای در فاصله 20 فوتی خیره شوید.

----------


## Nima NT

سعی کنید نور محیط از نور مانیتور کمتر نباشه , چون در این صورت چشم نمیدونم ضعیف بشه یا نه ولی حسابی خسته میشه و مسلما" برای چشم بی ضرر نیست.

----------


## joker

مانیتورهای شیشه ای را بندازین سطل آشغال و از مانیتورهای LCD با رزولیشن بالا و سرعت رفرش صفحه بالا استفاده کنید
پلک زدن موقع کار با کامپیوتر فراموش نشه :)

----------


## hamid67fathi

سلام
من 2 سال هست که شديداً برنامه نويسی ميکنم .
اما چشمم از چشم دوستانم هم قوی تر هست .
اينو دکتر چشم پزشک گفت !! آخه از بيرون اتاق دکتر هم ميتونستم علامت های تابلو چشم رو بگم.

----------


## AliReza Vafakhah

من یکی که چشم هام انقدر ضعیف شد که حتما حتما باید از عینک استفاده کنم که بدبختانه از عینک هم متنافرم 

راستی به مانیتور هم انقدر ربطی نداره من خودم هم این فکر رو می کردم و وقتی که مانیتورم عوض شد فهمید که فرق آنچنانی نمی کنه و حقیقت این *که هرچه از هر عضو بدن زیاد کار بکشی خسته و فرسوده میشه* 

به قول یکی از معلم های دوره هنرستانم "اگه می خوای برنامه نویس بشی پس باید چشمت هم ضعیف بشه (البته نه کار کردن بی خود     *کپی ، پیست*)"


موفق باشید

----------


## goldingname

دوستان من از پزشک متخصص چشم پرسیدم و گفت
دلایلی که برای ضعیفی چشم میارن (از جمله پای کامپیوتر نشستن و ...) هیچ ربطی به ضعیفی چشم ندارن.

----------


## bahman_akbarzadeh

سلام
من كه 18 ساعت روز پاي كامپيوتر هستم.
چشمام هر روز داره قوي تر از ديروز ميشه. فقط قبلا وقتي از صبح تا شب ميشستم پاي سيستم يكم ميسوخت. اين مشكل رو هم رفع كردم.
مانيتور من SyncMaster Samsung هست و 4 تا حالت نور داره كه با دكمه پايين روي مانيتورم ميشه تنظيمش كرد.
حالت اول تنظيمات خودمونه. حالت دوم اينترنت، حالت سوم بازي و آخري براي قيلم.
من حالت اول رو روي ميزان نور 35 و ميزان شفافيت 60 گذاشتم.
اولش كه تغيير ميدين فكر ميكنيننورش خيلي كم شده، ولي بعد ده دقيقه عادت ميكنين.
پيشنهاد ميكنم حتما همين كارو بكنين.

----------


## adinochestva

> راستی به مانیتور هم انقدر ربطی نداره من خودم هم این فکر رو می کردم و وقتی که مانیتورم عوض شد فهمید که فرق آنچنانی نمی کنه و حقیقت این *که هرچه از هر عضو بدن زیاد کار بکشی خسته و فرسوده میشه* 
> 
> 
> موفق باشید


اصلا موافق نیستم پس ورزش کردن و باشگاه رفتن باعث از بین رفتن بدن میشه آره ؟
یا مثلا زیاد فکر کنی فکرت از بین میره ! :))

----------


## amin_alexi

سلام 
بحث با مزه و مفیدیه !!  :بامزه: 
من که تاثیر شو تو چشام میبینم !
روزی 14 ساعت پشت Computer بودن مسلما برای چشم ضرر داره ولی چند نکته ای که دوستان گفتند رو اگه همه رعایت کنیم ضعیفتر نمیشه ! (من چند وقتیه رعایت می کنم و نتیجه داده !)
1 . قانون 20/20/20 
2 . پلک زدن و عدم خیره شدن به Monitor به مدت طولانی !
3 . تنظیم نور محیط و  Monitor 
4 .بهتر همیشه Screen Refresh Rate  رو همیشه روی بالا ترین مقدار ممکن برای Monitor بزاریم 
5 . استفاده از Monitor ها جدید تر 
6 . (این واسه چشم نیست ها  :چشمک: ) هر یک ساعت چند دقیقه از پشت میز پاشین و چند قدم راه برین و چند حرکت کششششششی  :لبخند گشاده!:  انجام بدین !
....
 راستی  هویج و ویتامین A رو هم بخوریم !

اگه درست از هر چیزی استفاده بشه خراب نمیشه !

*در سال اصلاح الگوی مصرف بیایید از چشمانان به درستی استفاده کنیم !*  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## MIDOSE

ببخشید من فقط موندم این چه ربطی به *مباحث و مقالات فراگیر مهندسی نرم افزار* داره(بیشتر جنبه ی پزشکی داره تا ...) :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

بنده 10 ساله برنامه نویسم حد اقل روزی 12 ساعت پای سیستم هستم چشمهام هم هیچیش نیست میخواسته چشمات ضعیف بشه کاری به این چیزها نداره . الان من بچه 5 ساله سراغ دارم عینکی است . اینها در ژن هر کس است مثلا من موی درست و حسابی نداشتم و ندارم ، یک خانواده چشم درست و حسابی ندارن همه ارثی ، یکی دندان هاش زود داغون میشه ، البته محیط هم موثر است اما نه اونقدها

----------


## blue_lotus

سلام

دوستان سلامت جو و عزیز

خاطرم هست تمریتانی در یوگا و یک سری تمرینات دیگه برای تقویت نیروی چشم تمریناتی وجود دااشت که انسانها می تونن از چشم هاشون مراقبت کنن.

۱- ماساژ چشم ها
۲-تمرکز بر اشیاء و چرخش چشم ها به همه ی سمت ها برای نرمش و ورزش چشم
۳- شستشو چشم ها حداقل روزی یک بار صبح که بیدار میشیم

همینها رو خاطرم بود امیدوارم برای سلامتی دوستان مفید باشه

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

بحث جالب و کاربردی را راه انداختید.بعد از سال ها رفتن به تالار های net. و html گفتیم یه سری به سایت بزنیم.دوستان من شدت رنگ مانیتورم را 6500k کرده ام و تقریبا صفحه را سفید و سیاه کردم.نور مانیتور را هم تا حد امکان کم میکنم.آیا شما هم اینکار ها را میکنید؟در ضمن مانیتور رایانه رومیزیم هم CRT است.
 یکی دیگر از نکات بسیار مهم استفاده از* عینک های ضد تشعشع نور* است.اگر عینکی هستید یا در هنگام کار با صفحه نمایش چشمتان خسته میشود،یکی از راه های بسیار مفید خریدن عینک های فوق است.
 در ضمن* حتما و حتما پلک بزنید* و *مدت طولانی هم به صفحه نمایش خیره نشوید*(پ.ن:حرف های کسی که بخاطر برنامه نویسی چشماش 25. آستیکمات شد و بعد از یک سال مراقبت به 15. کاهش یافت.)

----------


## mahak006

یه نرم افزار می شناسم که خیلی خوبه و کارشم حفاظت از چشمه به طوری که در فواصل زمانی تعیین شده کاربر رو مجبور میکنه که به چشم هاش استراحت بده . به درد شما هم میخوره .
Eyes Protector را از اینجا دانلود کنید :
http://www.simateclab.com

----------


## golbafan

چشمای من ضعیف شده

----------


## JaguarXF

الان لپ تاپ رو به مانیتور که وصل میکنم با کابل های Analog هستش در واقع . درسته؟
ولی خروجی DVI هم دارم که میشه Digital . درسته ؟
یعنی اگر کابل DVI برای اتصال به مانیتور استفاده کنم کیفیت تصویر و .. هم بهتر باید بشه قاعدتا؟ درسته ؟

----------


## javadparvaresh

> سلام
> من 2 سال هست که شديداً برنامه نويسی ميکنم .
> اما چشمم از چشم دوستانم هم قوی تر هست .
> اينو دکتر چشم پزشک گفت !! آخه از بيرون اتاق دکتر هم ميتونستم علامت های تابلو چشم رو بگم.



من الان 6 7 ساله هر روز از ساعت 12 صبح تا 12 شب تقریبا پای کامپیوترم و برنامه نویسی می کنم و البته منهای زمانهای پرت مثل نهار و غیره . بارها هم پیش چشم پزشک رفتم و مشکلی نداشتم . 

البته بگم هر از چند گاهی چشمام خیلی خسته می شه که اون روز کلا کامپیوتر رو می زارم کنار.

:D

----------


## AliReza Vafakhah

> اصلا موافق نیستم پس ورزش کردن و باشگاه رفتن باعث از بین رفتن بدن میشه آره ؟
> یا مثلا زیاد فکر کنی فکرت از بین میره ! :))


منظورم رو نگرفتی 

کار کردن و ورزش و ... دو دسته 1-مفید 2-غیر مفید 

(*مفید ها*)

میری باشگاه روزی 2 ساعت نرم کار می کنی اول کششی و ... 

درس خوندن روزی 4 الی 5 ساعت (البته بسته به فعالیت طول روز)

کامپیوتر روزی 4 الی 6 ساعت (با توجه به فعالیت طول روز)

و ....

(*غیر مفید ها*)

ورزش می کنی روزی 5 ساعت (من خودم ورزشکار هستم   دیگه از این یکی خیلی خوب باخبرم)
بعد می خوای بدنت هم رو بیاد خسته میشی سرد گیج میره اما باز هم میگی نه باید انجام بدم  این دیگه ورزش نیست

درس می خونی روزی 12 ساعت شب خوابت گرفته باز می خونی چشمات خواب هستن اما باز می خونی بعد دلت خوش که که 12 ساعت درس خوندی ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!

کامپیوتر شب تا صبح کار می کنی طول روز هم خسته بودی چشمات دیگه درس نمی بینن کمرت درد گرفته پا هات بی حس شده و ......

*بعد نیست اونایی که می گن کار کردن بیش از حد برای چشم  و ... ضرر نداره یه سری به ارگونومی در کامپیوتر  (البته اگه درست نوشته باشم) بزنن*

----------


## tdkhakpur

سلام
دوستان این مساله شباهت زیادی به ماهواره جدید ما داره که سال پیش به هوا پرتاب شد تا عملیات تحقیقاتی و علمی انجام بدهد.
یک چیز عملی بسیار بی نظیر و بی همتا عاید محققان ما شد و آن هم این بود که* فهمیدیم زمین گرد است.*

----------


## astyage

من هریک ساعت به یک نقطه دور به مدت 3 دقیقه خیره میشم
بعد از هر یک ساعت یک لیوان آب میخورم و هویج زیاد مصرف می کنم و یک عینک هم میزنم

----------


## bahman_akbarzadeh

من كه خيلي دوست دارم عينكي بشم، ولي چشمام هر روز قوي تر ميشن.
به هيچ كدوم از عواملي هم كه دوستان گفتن اصلا ربط نداره.

اينا همش دسيسه هاي آمريكا و اسرائيله !!!

چارشم اينه كه بعد از هر نيم ساعت نگاه كردن به مانيتور، 2 تا مرگ بر آمريكا و 3 تا مرگ بر اسرائيل بگي.

----------


## adinochestva

> منظورم رو نگرفتی 
> 
> کار کردن و ورزش و ... دو دسته 1-مفید 2-غیر مفید 
> 
> (*مفید ها*)
> 
> میری باشگاه روزی 2 ساعت نرم کار می کنی اول کششی و ... 
> 
> درس خوندن روزی 4 الی 5 ساعت (البته بسته به فعالیت طول روز)
> ...


یک نکته هست که بنده هم ورزشکار بودم ( تا یک سال پیش ) و برای مسابقات روزی 10 ساعت هم تمرین می کردیم 
روزی 2 ساعت برای کسایی هست که آماتور و تفریحی ورزش می کنن و الا کسی که ورزشکار نیمه حرفه ای باشه روزی 4 - 5 ساعت هیچی نیست 
همچنین کامپیوتر -  بنده وقتی jon skeet یا sccot رو میبینم واقا فکر نمی کنم با روزی 10 ساعت هم بشه کاری کرد ........

درمورد غیر مفید نمیشه گفت غیر مفید بازده شاید پایین بیاد ( شایدم بالا ) ولی مفید که هست !

----------


## mike

سلام
 راستش همینطور که دوستان گفتند علت اصلی در ضعیف شدن چشمها زمینه ارثی و ژنتیک هست.البته گفته می شه که کارهای که از نوع Close work هستند مثل مطالعه زیاد و کار با کامپیوتر و ... هم به خاطر اینکه  چشم  را وادار به تطابق می کند ،ممکن است باعث ضعیف شدن چشم بشود.چون که چشم انسان در اصل برای دید دور تکامل یافته است. 
در واقع مهمترین عامل در نزدیک بینی افزایش طول محوری کره چشم است که باعث می شود با عقب رفتن پرده شبکیه در اثر افزایش طول محوری کره چشم ،تصویر در جلوی پرده شبکیه تشکیل شود.برای همین هم می بینیم که اکثر کسانی که در سنین رشد دچار نزدیک بینی شده اند با افزایش سن وتا رسیدن به سنی که رشد بدن و کره چشم متوقف شود مرتب نمره عینک آنها افزایش می یابد بدون اینکه کار خاصی بتوان در اینمورد انجام داد. اما به طور معمول بعد از سن 24 سالگی در اکثر افراد و نه در همه ،این رشد متوقف می شود. پس اگر در سن رشد هستید و چشمانتان ضعیف شده اند این مساله را جدی بگیرید. اگر هم که از این مرحله گذشته اید که در اکثر موارد کار زیاد با کامپیوتر تنها باعث خستگی چشم می شود که راه حل آن را دوستان در صفحات قبل گفتند و من فقط می توانم این را اضافه کنم که در مواردی استفاده از قطره های اشک مصنوعی هم می تواند در مرطوب نگاه داشتن سطح چشم و جلوگیری از سوزش و سردرد بسیار موثر باشد.

فقط یک توصیه به دوستان نزدیک بین:اگر نزدیک بینی شما بالای -4 دیوپتر است متاسفانه یکی از عوارض خطرناک و پنهان نزدیک بینی با شمارهای اینچنینی تغییرات و تخریب شبکیه است.شبکیه یک بافت عصبی است یعنی قابلیت ترمیم ندارد.وهرگونه آسیب به آن دائمی است و بلافاصله باعث کاهش بینایی می شود.معاینه شبکیه یک معاینه روتین چشم پزشکی نیست و معمولا پزشک آن را انجام نمی دهد.بد نیست که دوستان نزدیک بین سالی یکی دوبار از پزشک خود بخواهند شبکیه آنها را معاینه کند.

----------


## محمد متاله

> *اول عذر خواهی میکنم چون محل مناسب برای سوالم پیدا نشد-*
> سلام 
> میخواستم بپرسم شما که کارتون برنامه نویسی هست
> آیا چشم هاتون ضعیف نشده
> در اثر زیاد نگاه کردن به کامیوتر
> من چند ماهی روز 6 تا 7 ساعت با کامپی.تر کار میکردم
> چشم هام 25 صدم ضعیف شدن
> شما چطور و چه کارهایی برای حفظ سلامتی چشماهاتون میکنین


 
با سلام
بله در اثر کار زیاد با کامپیوتر مسلما جشم ها ضعیف میشه ولی چشم های من موقعی که می خواستم کنکور بدم حدود هفتاد و پنج صدم ضعیف شد در اثر زیاد خواندن کتاب می دانید که کنکور کور کنه بعد عم که وارد دانشگاه شدم تا حالا که سه سال میگذره هر کدام از چشم هایم 1 شماره ضعیف تر شده این یک چیز عادی یک کارگری که کار می کنه کمر درد و پا درد می گیره برنامه نویس ها هم چشم...........

----------

